# my 2 light choices



## jnb (Feb 13, 2011)

I have a 55 gal tank I am starting. I want plants that grow and a nicely planted but not heavily planted tank. I don't particularly care what plants, as long as I have a variety. Looking at what lighting is available I have two basic choices:
- 2 bulb T5 fixtures with 108 watts (1.9 wpg) using a 54 watt 10,000 K daylight and a 54 watt actinic.
- or 4 bulb T5 fixtures with double the above. Thats 3.9 wpg.

The tank is about 20" deep. It seems like one option may not be enough and the other too much for my needs. Any thoughts?


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a similar tank to you. I have about 100 watts total going into it and my plants have been doing well. I did have to start using some CO2 and mineral supplement to get them to take off though. What are the lenghts of the t5 bulbs? if they dont span the whole tank, you'll have to make sure your plants are under them, or you need to spread the lighting out.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

on a 4' 55g tank I would use 2 tube 4' shop light fixtures from home depot. $10/fixture, $6 for 2 6500k tubes. (2 fixtures $32). t-8 would be about 120w.


my .02


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Are these two choices based off a certain budget? Why not T5HO? A 2-bulb fixture would be about $75 and a 4-bulb $125.T5-ho 3ft / 2LAMP Aquarium lighting WPG won't apply to T5HO lights. Don't forget CFL fixtures.


----------



## peteyboyny (Oct 18, 2010)

Definitely the most difficult decision I had to make for my tank..."Which fixture do I need"? I have a 72 bow. Trying to figure it all out...cost, features, cost, how many bulbs, cost, UL Listing was a big one for me...I just went for a WavePoint 48" 4 bulb t5HO. I won't ever need to upgrade it. It was a bit pricey though. But well worth it. I'm running 3x 6500k and 1x 460nm actinic. Figure out what your needs. There are plenty of low light plants and mosses. So the plants you keep should dictate which light you need.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

If you are happy with low light plants 1.5 WPG would be enough, I've even done a planted tank with 1 WPG. Over 2 WPG is likey too much without co2. WPG of course is only a very rough guide as different types of light, reflectors etc vary.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

peteyboyny said:


> Definitely the most difficult decision I had to make for my tank..."Which fixture do I need"? I have a 72 bow. Trying to figure it all out...cost, features, cost, how many bulbs, cost, UL Listing was a big one for me...I just went for a WavePoint 48" 4 bulb t5HO. I won't ever need to upgrade it. It was a bit pricey though. But well worth it. I'm running 3x 6500k and 1x 460nm actinic. Figure out what your needs. There are plenty of low light plants and mosses. So the plants you keep should dictate which light you need.


Sounds like you might need CO2 and/or dosing ferts.


----------



## jnb (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for all your input. I think I finally have something to go on. I just ordered a two bulb system with two 54 watt 6,700 K bulbs.


----------



## driftwood (Feb 13, 2011)

Im having the same problem, think Im gona go with the Odyssea 48" 108W T5 HO Light Fixture Extendable Series (FW/ Plant)
$59.90 from Aqua Trader. What canopy or cover are you going with, if any? I thought about the All Glass Versa Top from Foster and Smith


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

jnb said:


> Thanks for all your input. I think I finally have something to go on. I just ordered a two bulb system with two 54 watt 6,700 K bulbs.


Cool, what light did you go with?


----------



## jnb (Feb 13, 2011)

I bought a dual light Hagen Glo ( Hagen Glo T5 HO Fluorescent Aquarium - 48'' Double Lamp ) and and two 54 watt, 6,700K bulbs. I saw a single bulb version at the local fish store and it was really nice, so I looked for the double bulb. I spent $180 - that makes up for the money I saved on my gravel...$3.00 total as gardening gravel from the hardware store. Same stuff, it's just a lot of rinsing.


----------



## peteyboyny (Oct 18, 2010)

jnb said:


> I bought a dual light Hagen Glo ( Hagen Glo T5 HO Fluorescent Aquarium - 48'' Double Lamp ) and and two 54 watt, 6,700K bulbs. I saw a single bulb version at the local fish store and it was really nice, so I looked for the double bulb. I spent $180 - that makes up for the money I saved on my gravel...$3.00 total as gardening gravel from the hardware store. Same stuff, it's just a lot of rinsing.


COOL BEANS!


----------

